# Cheating



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

Last nite i got to bang this girl i was talking to and i have a baby moms at home. I feel no remorse. Anyone else with me on this one


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> Last nite i got to bang this girl i was talking to and i have a baby moms at home. I feel little remorse. Anyone else with me on this one


a little remorse? Well if you love your 'baby momma' id hope you have more than a lil remorse.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

you sir, are a piece of **** ... i hope she leaves you and takes your kid with her


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh man! i thought this was about cheating. like cheating on tests, taxes, etc...
cheating on a gf is not cool man. cheating on someone pretty much sucks, especially if family is involved. not cool


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

i meant to say NO remorse but ya..
shes been a real bitch as of lately and im ready to leave her anyway...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i cheat on my girl all the time she just doesn't know about it







lol


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

its not cheating unless u get caught


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

1. Dating someone no it's not even cheating.
2. Living with your chic and your son/daughter yes it is cheating. Just think of your kids before doing something like that and that *should* snap you back into reality.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

and you my friend are a daddy???


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> its not cheating unless u get caught


thats not what i meant dude... i was playing


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> its not cheating unless u get caught


thats not what i meant dude... i was playing
[/quote]

lol

"making love to the person you love best"


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

dipset.taliban said:


> i meant to say NO remorse but ya..
> shes been a real bitch as of lately and im ready to leave her anyway...

















....wow....great excuse to cheat! "she's a bitch and Im getting tired of banging her".....
















....my stance on cheating is NO! If you wanted to cheat, then whats the point of having a wife/fiancee/girlfriend to begin with? One-night stands!

...."she's a bitch now, so Im gonna cheat"....classic :laugh:


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

i figured what the hell im ready to leave her anyway so why wait,

and no not trying to find comfort just wondering what other peoples opinions are


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> i meant to say NO remorse but ya..
> shes been a real bitch as of lately and im ready to leave her anyway...


Do you think she might be being a bitch because of the way your acting/treating her?
I would be a bitch too if my man was out running around while I sat at home alone with the baby all the time.
You sound like a very selfish person... Hope the "bang" or "bangs" is worth the shitload your gonna pay in child support.








to Cheating


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Lame.

I thought you meant cheating on tests at first (my stance is really situation-dependent on that), but on your wife... that's low man. And you've got a kid?! Wow, I'm sorry but that could seriously mess your kid up.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

not a wife, girlfriend


> Do you think she might be being a bitch because of the way your acting/treating her?
> I would be a bitch too if my man was out running around while I sat at home alone with the baby all the time.


she was like that even when i was doing everything for her


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you need to put yourself in her shoes. If you wouldnt care if she cheats on you then you should at least have the balls to let her know how you feel before you cheat on her.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think you need to put yourself in her shoes. If you wouldnt care if she cheats on you then you should at least have the balls to let her know how you feel before you cheat on her.


that exactly how i see it too


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Well since you thought with your penis and f**ked anything that gave you a chance, how about we reverse the role and consider this fact....

....Is/Was your g/f cheating on you?
....Is that child EVEN yours to begin with?

....who knows, maybe she's the one playing you for a fool.....


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Well since you thought with your penis and f**ked anything that gave you a chance, how about we reverse the role and consider this fact....
> 
> ....Is/Was your g/f cheating on you?
> ....Is that child EVEN yours to begin with?
> ...


no thats not it.. she can't be that smart, i mean after all she is going out with him...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

can u say, child support!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Also, that's not sending a very good message to your daughter...
"when the going get's tough, f*ck everyone else involved, it's all about me. cheat, lie and run out".
Your a parent, act like one.

Also, you might as well forget about getting custody...
For one, I seriously doubt after this that she (your gf) will give you joint custody.
and two, the courts will never give the child to you.
The custody courts are all for women... You would have to prove that your daughter is being abused by her mother for you to get her.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yes, it is wrong


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Goofy, Ill be perfectly honost with my opionion.

Maybe someday you will grow up, simple as that. I wouldnt want to be with another woman then my wife. Especially with children, even more important, lets see out "banging some other broad", or spending time with my family.

Atleast leave her, grow up a little bit, pay your child support and dont miss anytime with your children ever!!!!!!!!!!!! Children need more then "child support money" Maybe if you leave her she can find a real man to take care of the child .

Sorry dude, but thats my honost opionion when children are involved.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Cheating aient good man, dont do that sh*t be a man and live ur life like a man espically when theres a lil child involved


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

If you were a program on my Windows screen, I would Cntl+Alt+Delete you.

Now go back to the play ground with all the other little boys


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Its cool if you dont feel bad man.
I wouldnt feel bad. I ve done it before, since it was done to me, and Ive Never Felt Remorse...But I Never trusted Chicks Agan.


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> oh man! i thought this was about cheating. like cheating on tests, taxes, etc...
> cheating on a gf is not cool man. cheating on someone pretty much sucks, especially if family is involved. not cool


I cheated my way through my networking classes...teacher was a major retard...always quiz on stuff we never learned or read up on...







but yeah, cheating that way is bad...what goes around comes around though...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

dipset.taliban said:


> *i figured what the hell im ready to leave her anyway so why wait, *
> 
> and no not trying to find comfort just wondering what other peoples opinions are


go on, justify it to yourself.

I wish I could send people to /dev/null in real life









or ban people


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Why be with someone if you're gonna cheat on them?


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

if its not serouis and your just on and off i find that to be ok but if u have a wife and a kid u are one sick f*ck. if u hate your gf it dont matter dont think about her consontrate o your kid think about wat your doing to her u could possibly f*ck up here life. my dad cheated on my mom and lets just say i could have turned out better. so any ways think about your kid man and nothin else


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Why be with someone if you're gonna cheat on them?


for real, why not just break up with them??? why put them through the sh*t. a relationship is based on trust, it sound corny but treat your woman right or let another man.

wait i remember you, wasn't you on the springer show with no teeth talking about the baby's momma? f*cking loser


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Yes.

To be perfectly honest this is the second thread I have read of yours, and second time I have been disappointed with the content of the thread. Logical respect of relations isn't a strong point for you.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Is cheating worng, yeah. But depending on where you stand, cheating might be the best thing to do for revenge.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Fido said:


> you sir, are a piece of **** ... i hope she leaves you and takes your kid with her












Cheating is one of the wrost things you can do to someone.


----------



## Fish on Fire (Oct 23, 2004)

Why have a kid in the first place if you're just gonna screw his or her life up by cheating on his or her mom. You are such a ***** to do that to a person. I despise people like you.























Hope you get







by some huge dude in the not so distant future.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

got a friend that found out his girlfriend was sleeping with someone else behind his back, they had been going through a rough period but he didnt suspect a thing. he found out in the end when he was in a club and she was in there too, she was supposed to be at a friends babysitting with her and keeping her company according to what she had told him.

he saw her all over this guy and he was letting his hands wander all over her ass. he watched as she left with this guy. he was driving so followed her and this guy back to a flat which is no more than 2 minutes walk from where they were living together. he went back home and called me up, i went round to see him and he was crumbling, his world as far as he was concerned was destroyed. he was physically sick a few times too and was crying his eyes out.

i stayed over and was still there in the morning, he told me that when she got home he would act as if everything was ok just to see what she said she got upto the night before..... conversation went something like this....

"hi, how was last night? did that baby keep you up all night?"

"no, the baby went straight to sleep and me and Kelly stayed up most of the night chatting, we got a pizza and a bottle of wine. watched a DVD. missed you like crazy though babe"

"so you didnt go to Kingston clubbing last night?"

"no, who told you that, they are lying, i wasnt there. i dont even like Oceanas (club name)"

"didnt say anything about Oceanas? all i said was Kingston"

*dumb look on girls face followed by "well who said i was there? i bet its one of your stupid mates who doesnt like me"

"actually it was me, i saw you. with a guy, kissing and touching eachother up"

"no we werent, i knew him from school and he just said hi and gave me a hug because we hadnt seen eachother for so long"

"Oh, my bad. was that it then?"

"yeah, after that i went back to Kellys place. why didnt you come over and say hi if you wanted to know what was going on"

"na, i left just after you did. followed you actually. saw where you went. Kelly lives in Twickenham and you went back to Hounslow..... with the guy you were kissing and touching up"

she then confesed to everything, she had been seeing this guy for over 2 months. their rough patch had only been going on 1 month!!

my friend kicked her out of their flat and she moved straight in with this other guy. he has not been the same since, that bitch messed him up.

moral to this story, when it happens to you or someone you care about you realise only then just how sh*t it makes people feel. i can still picture my friend, a fully grown man crying his eyes out because of someone cheating just like you are now.

dont be selfish and possibly ruin someones life. be a man and end things before they get that far if your having doubts.


----------



## crazyrockergrl_88* (Oct 2, 2005)

Definately wrong!!!!!!!
Thats f*cked up dude, you need to be straight up with her! If my man wasn't into me anymore I'd want him to be honest with me. If you ever cared about her, which you must have to have a kid with her, you need to show her some respect and let her know whats up. No one deserves to be lied to like that! Besides, telling her the truth shouldn't effect whether or not you get joint custody of your kid. You didn't do anything wrong"LEGALLY" (but MORALLY....YES) since you aren't married to her. I believe everyone should be able to see their own children, so im not gonna say i hope you don't get visitation but I hope for your KIDs sake they don't pick up to much on your personality and think that cheating/ sleeping around is ok. You are a role model for your kid and your not setting a very good example to her!!!







Dude, Theres more to life than just your penis. You need to grow up!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I hope the reason she is being a bitch to you is because she is screwing all your mates / brothers / father / anyone you know behind your back.

Why mess with someones head and hurt them so much by cheating on them? Atleast be man enough to finish the relationship first before going out and screwing whatever cheap ho's you can find!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Also, that's not sending a very good message to your daughter...
> "when the going get's tough, f*ck everyone else involved, it's all about me. cheat, lie and run out".
> Your a parent, act like one.
> 
> ...


Seeing what he has written I doubt he ever cares about his child...









Oh well, it's your choice: but if you have the 'guts' to brag about it on-line, at least be man enough to tell her: or are you affraid of the consequences of your own actions? (they won't be pretty, that's clear... and fully deserved...)


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Seriously, be a man and sack-up. You're a dirtbag. I hope she is "banging" everyone you know. Ever wonder where her mouth has been? Remember that when you kiss her next time, dirtbag.

And Seriously, you have a kid, but no balls? How did that happen? Loser.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Fido said:


> you sir, are a piece of **** ... i hope she leaves you and takes your kid with her


And one of the first times I agree with Filo.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Dude, you are seriously missing something in your emotional development. You're probably a borderline sociopath - no remorse for any of your actions, no ability to place yourself in anyone else's shoes. Get some therapy, because to be human to need to feel some tiny pang of guilt


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

still maintain that you should think of how you would feel if you found out it was your girl that was cheating on you. bet you would be pretty pissed and very upset.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

To answer your question...

YES...Cheating is wrong...I don't care what the situation is...If you cheat on someone...Its wrong...Remember...2 wrongs don't make a right...yada yada...Even though...me personally...I have cheated on my gf before...But she did some stupid things and I feld justified in what I did...But I'm not going to kid myself and say it wasn't wrong.

I'm not going to insult you...Because I don't know the whole story behind your situation...But what I do know...Is that if you are cheating on your "babys momma"...You should at least be a man and tell her...Becuase you have a daughter and you shouldn't risk putting her in the middle of getting caught with another woman...and all that drama that could arise.

Just do the right thing and leave her if you want the other girl...And if you don't get custodity over your daughter...Blame yourself for cheating on your "babys momma" when you should have knew that was the wrong thing to do.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Youre an idiot! HAve fun paying child support the rest of your life and living like a hobo. You are part of the problem. People like you shouldn't even be alowed to have kids. Fuckin peice of sh*t


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

its wrong.... how would you feel if she cheated on you?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

adultswim said:


> Youre an idiot! *HAve fun paying child support the rest of your life and living like a hobo*. You are part of the problem. People like you shouldn't even be alowed to have kids. Fuckin peice of sh*t


Thats a Big Negative. I know Plenty of People who Pay Child Supprt, and are doing damn good for themselves. And it aint the rest of your life, but it Is a *LONG* time


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

johndeere said:


> Well since you thought with your penis and f**ked anything that gave you a chance, how about we reverse the role and consider this fact....
> 
> ....Is/Was your g/f cheating on you?
> ....Is that child EVEN yours to begin with?
> ...


Wow, you assume way too much now don't ya? He was asking for opinions not bashing. You can almost feel the anger in your text, try getting your own emotions down before you tell others how to do so. Just curious why everyone has to be soooooo hostile and call him names. If you FEEL it's bad then simply say you disagree. Why try and poor gas on a fire??? I can't believe how must of you in this thread are so quick to let go of your temper. You are the same people who force people with this problem into hiding. Instead of trying to understand or help you verbaly bash and tell him how low of a person YOU only YOU think he is. If you were truly concerned you would try and help see all the angles and actually help this person. Instead you jump and pounce and show you only care about the same thing everyone else does....their OWN VIEW.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

How can something like cheating be soo wrong, when it feels sooo good


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

f*ck THAT all these memebrs on here acting like they wint cheat on a girl...cmon half these guys on here cant even get a girl or if that even get laid.....

I on the other hand CHEAT on my girl all the time.... i just mix what i am humping with what i am loving....

if u use a condom your not cheating in my book scince skin is not touching skin u know..... nd why would u want to eat the same pizza everyday... gotta change it up with chinese food and italian food and sometimes mexican food


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> f*ck THAT all these memebrs on here acting like they wint cheat on a girl...cmon half these guys on here cant even get a girl or if that even get laid.....
> 
> I on the other hand CHEAT on my girl all the time.... i just mix what i am humping with what i am loving....
> 
> if u use a condom your not cheating in my book scince skin is not touching skin u know..... nd why would u want to eat the same pizza everyday... gotta change it up with chinese food and italian food and sometimes mexican food


You're one sick momma...And I love it.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

its gona be funny is she catches u cheating and kicks u in the nuts our somthing.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

imo you don't DESERVE to have a daughter if you insist on giving her such a bad image of women. like i said in your other thread... 'oh its okay to have a man run around on me and treat me like crap because hes TIRED of me because daddy did it to mommy!'

cheating is dirty, degrading, and a sign of low moral value as i see it.

do everyone a favor and go get neutered so that you can't produce any more children that you can give bad examples to. maybe that way you also won't get 'tired' of a woman after they bear your flesh and blood.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I think it's funny how alott guys are saying I'd never cheat or hell yeah I cheat on my girl all the time. The funny thing is that YOUR GIRL is not your girl lol. I think cheating is funny cause if you and your girl are really connected she's gonna know. Obviously something with your current other is doing it for you and you go looking its nothing more than the grass is always greener on the other side just in relationships lol. I still love how everyone is soooo quick to judge. I find more throughout time that those who are quick to judge never judge themselves.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Just make sure you are packin the plastic when your on your little escapades.

Last thing you wanna do is pick up the HIV, and then pass it on to your girl. Then your kid would have two parents with shortened lifespans.

Cheating during a "monagamous" relationship is one of the reasons that hetero HIV infection rates are rising every year.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ive never heard of a plastic condom......... and you call yourself doctor LMAO


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ive never heard of a plastic condom......... and you call yourself doctor LMAO


That's cause nades don't use condoms :rasp:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

grnlemonade said:


> I think you need to put yourself in her shoes. If you wouldnt care if she cheats on you then you should at least have the balls to let her know how you feel before you cheat on her.


that exactly how i see it too
[/quote]

i still disagree. bottom line is hes a father. theres no cheating about it. hold yourself in check until its mutually disolved or comprimise something man. you have a kid! it IS a big deal. im sorry you had a night of fun and got stuck with fatherhood dude, but grab some balls and be a man, your not a kid now, your roll is a father. ive seen enough bullcrap family issues roll downhill from exactly what your posting. the time for thinking about getting ass first is gone man, like it or not. your a dad, act like it. 
your life isnt over if you see whats important now, its just beggining. be a father..be a man


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

you suck at life


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Wow, you assume way too much now don't ya? He was asking for opinions not bashing. You can almost feel the anger in your text, try getting your own emotions down before you tell others how to do so. Just curious why everyone has to be soooooo hostile and call him names. If you FEEL it's bad then simply say you disagree. Why try and poor gas on a fire??? I can't believe how must of you in this thread are so quick to let go of your temper. You are the same people who force people with this problem into hiding. Instead of trying to understand or help you verbaly bash and tell him how low of a person YOU only YOU think he is. If you were truly concerned you would try and help see all the angles and actually help this person. Instead you jump and pounce and show you only care about the same thing everyone else does....their OWN VIEW.


What the hell are you babbling on about? Perhaps you are the one who is assuming way too much. I was just offering an opinion on maybe she was cheating on him before he cheated on her, then I followed through and went deeper into thought and considered the fact that while she was cheating and getting her brains f**ked out, that she might have gotten pregnant along the way and now she's using him as the "provider" of her child. As for the anger in my text....im an angry man with a lot of passion to burn....what, you gonna do something about it?







......However, since you want to play "UN peacemaker" and want a simple "disagree" or "agree", here:

*DISAGREE*



> f*ck THAT all these memebrs on here acting like they wint cheat on a girl...cmon half these guys on here cant even get a girl or if that even get laid.....
> 
> I on the other hand CHEAT on my girl all the time.... i just mix what i am humping with what i am loving....
> 
> if u use a condom your not cheating in my book scince skin is not touching skin u know..... nd why would u want to eat the same pizza everyday... gotta change it up with chinese food and italian food and sometimes mexican food


Hey, I KNOW I've gotten laid and I soooooooo can get a girl...cuz Imgood like that :laugh:















I just dont have a g/f as of yet......having too much fun c*ck-blocking other guys from getting THEIR girls and having waaaaaay too much fun with the one-night stands (those BTW are a luxury in itself for the single man).

Hmm...thats a new concept to the "not cheating clause": If you use a condom, its not cheating because skin is not touching skin....


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> 1. Dating someone no it's not even cheating.
> 2. Living with your chic and your son/daughter yes it is cheating. Just think of your kids before doing something like that and that *should* snap you back into reality.





> Keep in mind that this advice above is from a man who has no problems keying your car if you park incorrectly lol soooooooo should I give you the grain of salt or should he?:rasp:


I'll key your sled and shave your reindeer.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

i like how u all say im not "man enough" to take care of my daughter. Not true i love her very much, and wouldn't give her up for anything. Just because i had sex with another girl doesnt meen im trying to run out on my daughter, just on my girlfriend.



CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Wow, you assume way too much now don't ya? He was asking for opinions not bashing. You can almost feel the anger in your text, try getting your own emotions down before you tell others how to do so. Just curious why everyone has to be soooooo hostile and call him names. If you FEEL it's bad then simply say you disagree. Why try and poor gas on a fire??? I can't believe how must of you in this thread are so quick to let go of your temper. You are the same people who force people with this problem into hiding. Instead of trying to understand or help you verbaly bash and tell him how low of a person YOU only YOU think he is. If you were truly concerned you would try and help see all the angles and actually help this person. Instead you jump and pounce and show you only care about the same thing everyone else does....their OWN VIEW.


 ^^^ thank you


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

sry if someone can delete votes please delete mine i voted w/o reading and thoguth it was like test and crap. Ill be honest i think your a piece of #### for the way you treat women and the way your fathering.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You are jeoporadizing your and your daughters future by f*cking around behind baby mommas back. If you actually think you want joint custody, you better have a GREAT lawyer. Id suggest to play nice nice w/ BM if you cant afford the price of a killer lawyer and just wish for decent visitation while paying out the nose in child support.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> i like how u all say im not "man enough" to take care of my daughter. Not true i love her very much, and wouldn't give her up for anything. Just because i had sex with another girl doesnt meen im trying to run out on my daughter, just on my girlfriend.


In a way you are running out on your daughter, instead of talking and trying to work things out with your GF, you're being selfish and screwing some other girl... Because of your inability to see both sides and try and work things out, you will be robbing your daughter of having both parents.
Try thinking of her before yourself... In case you didn't know, that's called PARENTING.
You should be home spending time with the family YOU made.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dipset.taliban said:


> its not cheating unless u get caught


Shes probably getting plowed while you are out.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Wow, you assume way too much now don't ya? He was asking for opinions not bashing. You can almost feel the anger in your text, try getting your own emotions down before you tell others how to do so. Just curious why everyone has to be soooooo hostile and call him names. If you FEEL it's bad then simply say you disagree. Why try and poor gas on a fire??? I can't believe how must of you in this thread are so quick to let go of your temper. You are the same people who force people with this problem into hiding. Instead of trying to understand or help you verbaly bash and tell him how low of a person YOU only YOU think he is. If you were truly concerned you would try and help see all the angles and actually help this person. Instead you jump and pounce and show you only care about the same thing everyone else does....their OWN VIEW.


What the hell are you babbling on about? Perhaps you are the one who is assuming way too much. I was just offering an opinion on maybe she was cheating on him before he cheated on her, then I followed through and went deeper into thought and considered the fact that while she was cheating and getting her brains f**ked out, that she might have gotten pregnant along the way and now she's using him as the "provider" of her child. As for the anger in my text....im an angry man with a lot of passion to burn....what, you gonna do something about it?:laugh: ......However, since you want to play "UN peacemaker" and want a simple "disagree" or "agree", here:

*DISAGREE*



> f*ck THAT all these memebrs on here acting like they wint cheat on a girl...cmon half these guys on here cant even get a girl or if that even get laid.....
> 
> I on the other hand CHEAT on my girl all the time.... i just mix what i am humping with what i am loving....
> 
> if u use a condom your not cheating in my book scince skin is not touching skin u know..... nd why would u want to eat the same pizza everyday... gotta change it up with chinese food and italian food and sometimes mexican food


Hey, I KNOW I've gotten laid and I soooooooo can get a girl...cuz Imgood like that :laugh:















I just dont have a g/f as of yet......having too much fun c*ck-blocking other guys from getting THEIR girls and having waaaaaay too much fun with the one-night stands (those BTW are a luxury in itself for the single man).

Hmm...thats a new concept to the "not cheating clause": If you use a condom, its not cheating because skin is not touching skin....
[/quote]















no anger but passion???







however you justify it to yourself I guess. And you your pointless addition of I KNOW I've gotten laid and I sooooooooo can get a girl. Lol I hope you feel more like a man after reading it cause no one looks at you like a pimp now. It's funny to see you try to give him advice with anger ......sorry your "PASSION" and in the very next statement go off about the careless sex you've had. With how you have to try and sound as cool as you are the only poon you're seeing costs 12.99 on the Spice channel. Actually with how you write you sound as if you haven't had poon since poon had you.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> you suck at life


 That sums it up nicely. I like that one. I'm usin that one from now on.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> no anger but passion???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop making fun of me!














....Just because Im confident in myself and confident in my abilities to socialize doesn't mean you have to attack me in a such a demeaning manner that makes me feel like im a lesser man







.....On a different note, I can give a crap less about what people think about me on the internet, much less give a care about whether or not they think i've had sex. Im just here to give my presence and my two cents, everything else is just sheer fun and entertainment.

And what the hell is wrong with my writing grammer? Im sorry if I dont type like this: Ur3 @ fUk!Ng [email protected]@$s.....is the spice channel still on?

Love with all my "passion",
PM


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

dipset.taliban said:


> i like how u all say im not "man enough" to take care of my daughter. Not true i love her very much, and wouldn't give her up for anything. Just because i had sex with another girl doesnt meen im trying to run out on my daughter, just on my girlfriend.


no, what you're doing is disrespecting her mother and making out like that is an okay thing to do. guess what, its not and its going to mess with your future relationship with your daughter and quite possibly her self image and worth.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> no anger but passion???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop making fun of me!














....Just because Im confident in myself and confident in my abilities to socialize doesn't mean you have to attack me in a such a demeaning manner that makes me feel like im a lesser man







.....On a different note, I can give a crap less about what people think about me on the internet, much less give a care about whether or not they think i've had sex. Im just here to give my presence and my two cents, everything else is just sheer fun and entertainment.

And what the hell is wrong with my writing grammer? Im sorry if I dont type like this: Ur3 @ fUk!Ng [email protected]@$s.....is the spice channel still on?

Love with all my "passion",
PM
[/quote]








I lve it when people say "Idont care what people think though". Its a clear way of of saying "I do care" in reality.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> no anger but passion???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop making fun of me!














....Just because Im confident in myself and confident in my abilities to socialize doesn't mean you have to attack me in a such a demeaning manner that makes me feel like im a lesser man







.....On a different note, I can give a crap less about what people think about me on the internet, much less give a care about whether or not they think i've had sex. Im just here to give my presence and my two cents, everything else is just sheer fun and entertainment.

And what the hell is wrong with my writing grammer? Im sorry if I dont type like this: Ur3 @ fUk!Ng [email protected]@$s.....is the spice channel still on?

Love with all my "passion",
PM
[/quote]








I lve it when people say "Idont care what people think though". Its a clear way of of saying "I do care" in reality.
[/quote]
Thats a Big Negatory....At least in my Case.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i like how u all say im not "man enough" to take care of my daughter. Not true i love her very much, and wouldn't give her up for anything. Just because i had sex with another girl doesnt meen im trying to run out on my daughter, just on my girlfriend.


no, what you're doing is disrespecting her mother and making out like that is an okay thing to do. guess what, its not and its going to mess with your future relationship with your daughter and quite possibly her self image and worth.
[/quote]

funny how women get all but hurt in these type of threads....and NO if a man decides to cheat on their wife/gf it does not effect the relationship he has with his daughter... if she decides to become a whore its not because of what the DAD did its her choice.....and their are broken families where the DAD is ABUSIVE and VIOLENT and CHEATS ON HIS WIFE IN FRONT of his CHILDREN, and that guy has a daughter thats a total Virgin and wont give it up to NO ONE....and there are MANY families that have parents that are totally true to each other yet their daughters are totals sluts.... i know this from exp. so dont give me all that BS about "oh your daughter is gonna be like this or like that" because u cheated on her mother....

So basically Look at cheating as CREDIT...if u ever find out your girl chets on you u can say "hey its all good baby im not mad, cause i already fucked your best friend"


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> i like how u all say im not "man enough" to take care of my daughter. Not true i love her very much, and wouldn't give her up for anything. Just because i had sex with another girl doesnt meen im trying to run out on my daughter, just on my girlfriend.


no, what you're doing is disrespecting her mother and making out like that is an okay thing to do. guess what, its not and its going to mess with your future relationship with your daughter and quite possibly her self image and worth.
[/quote]

funny how women get all but hurt in these type of threads....and NO if a man decides to cheat on their wife/gf it does not effect the relationship he has with his daughter... if she decides to become a whore its not because of what the DAD did its her choice.....and their are broken families where the DAD is ABUSIVE and VIOLENT and CHEATS ON HIS WIFE IN FRONT of his CHILDREN, and that guy has a daughter thats a total Virgin and wont give it up to NO ONE....and there are MANY families that have parents that are totally true to each other yet their daughters are totals sluts.... i know this from exp. so dont give me all that BS about "oh your daughter is gonna be like this or like that" because u cheated on her mother....

So basically Look at cheating as CREDIT...if u ever find out your girl chets on you u can say "hey its all good baby im not mad, cause i already fucked your best friend"
[/quote]

and i work with big brothers big sisters and i hear hell stories from childrens younger childhoods of how their deadbeat dads effected their lives. don't try to tell me children aren't SENSITIVE to the feelings of their parents... they are! sh*t like a breakup effects them in a big way, and the more hostile, the more it messes with them.

children are you how you raise them. my parents did a pretty damn good job in my opinion. daughters who grow up to be total sluts obviously had some force in their lives that caused them to rebel or become pressured into 'putting out'. a lot of slutty girls have BAD SELF IMAGE PROBLEMS. they think they're worthless so they try to redeem themselves by having sex with lots of guys to prove to themselves that they're wanted.

i'm not hurt, i feel sorry for the little girl and her mom because dipset.taliban is in their lives. maybe it WOULD be a good thing if he left her, considering what an ass he is being... but get out quick and clean and just let them live their lives.t


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i like how u all say im not "man enough" to take care of my daughter. Not true i love her very much, and wouldn't give her up for anything. Just because i had sex with another girl doesnt meen im trying to run out on my daughter, just on my girlfriend.


no, what you're doing is disrespecting her mother and making out like that is an okay thing to do. guess what, its not and its going to mess with your future relationship with your daughter and quite possibly her self image and worth.
[/quote]

funny how women get all but hurt in these type of threads....and NO if a man decides to cheat on their wife/gf it does not effect the relationship he has with his daughter... if she decides to become a whore its not because of what the DAD did its her choice.....and their are broken families where the DAD is ABUSIVE and VIOLENT and CHEATS ON HIS WIFE IN FRONT of his CHILDREN, and that guy has a daughter thats a total Virgin and wont give it up to NO ONE....and there are MANY families that have parents that are totally true to each other yet their daughters are totals sluts.... i know this from exp. so dont give me all that BS about "oh your daughter is gonna be like this or like that" because u cheated on her mother....

So basically Look at cheating as CREDIT...if u ever find out your girl chets on you u can say "hey its all good baby im not mad, cause i already fucked your best friend"
[/quote]

and i work with big brothers big sisters and i hear hell stories from childrens younger childhoods of how their deadbeat dads effected their lives. don't try to tell me children aren't SENSITIVE to the feelings of their parents... they are! sh*t like a breakup effects them in a big way, and the more hostile, the more it messes with them.

children are you how you raise them. my parents did a pretty damn good job in my opinion. daughters who grow up to be total sluts obviously had some force in their lives that caused them to rebel or become pressured into 'putting out'. a lot of slutty girls have BAD SELF IMAGE PROBLEMS. they think they're worthless so they try to redeem themselves by having sex with lots of guys to prove to themselves that they're wanted.

i'm not hurt, i feel sorry for the little girl and her mom because dipset.taliban is in their lives. maybe it WOULD be a good thing if he left her, considering what an ass he is being... but get out quick and clean and just let them live their lives.t
[/quote]


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ReDraGon-> said:


> i like how u all say im not "man enough" to take care of my daughter. Not true i love her very much, and wouldn't give her up for anything. Just because i had sex with another girl doesnt meen im trying to run out on my daughter, just on my girlfriend.


no, what you're doing is disrespecting her mother and making out like that is an okay thing to do. guess what, its not and its going to mess with your future relationship with your daughter and quite possibly her self image and worth.
[/quote]

funny how women get all but hurt in these type of threads....and NO if a man decides to cheat on their wife/gf it does not effect the relationship he has with his daughter... if she decides to become a whore its not because of what the DAD did its her choice.....and their are broken families where the *DAD is ABUSIVE and VIOLENT and CHEATS ON HIS WIFE IN FRONT of his CHILDREN, and that guy has a daughter thats a total Virgin and wont give it up to NO ONE*....and there are MANY families that have parents that are totally true to each other yet their daughters are totals sluts.... i know this from exp. so dont give me all that BS about "oh your daughter is gonna be like this or like that" because u cheated on her mother....

So basically Look at cheating as CREDIT...if u ever find out your girl chets on you u can say "hey its all good baby im not mad, cause i already fucked your best friend"
[/quote]

I wonder why....

haha, man, go on, justify it to yourself. make yourself feel better for being a scumbag.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

you know... I don't know


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Drew said:


> i like how u all say im not "man enough" to take care of my daughter. Not true i love her very much, and wouldn't give her up for anything. Just because i had sex with another girl doesnt meen im trying to run out on my daughter, just on my girlfriend.


no, what you're doing is disrespecting her mother and making out like that is an okay thing to do. guess what, its not and its going to mess with your future relationship with your daughter and quite possibly her self image and worth.
[/quote]

funny how women get all but hurt in these type of threads....and NO if a man decides to cheat on their wife/gf it does not effect the relationship he has with his daughter... if she decides to become a whore its not because of what the DAD did its her choice.....and their are broken families where the *DAD is ABUSIVE and VIOLENT and CHEATS ON HIS WIFE IN FRONT of his CHILDREN, and that guy has a daughter thats a total Virgin and wont give it up to NO ONE*....and there are MANY families that have parents that are totally true to each other yet their daughters are totals sluts.... i know this from exp. so dont give me all that BS about "oh your daughter is gonna be like this or like that" because u cheated on her mother....

So basically Look at cheating as CREDIT...if u ever find out your girl chets on you u can say "hey its all good baby im not mad, cause i already fucked your best friend"
[/quote]

I wonder why....

haha, man, go on, justify it to yourself. make yourself feel better for being a scumbag.








[/quote]










RD, I have more dignity when Im taking a sh*t than you do when you speak.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

you need to be a man and i agree you sdo suck at life and need to get yourself in order to be a father and its amaving how you thik your king shiot when your not cause you got a piece of ass ansd it was prolly nasty . grow the hell up. i see it as your being a terrilble father. you need to become a father your one now


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

HAHA funny how everyone is Bashing me now....:laugh:

Danny go get laid and a girl before u try to insult me with your virgin self


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ReDraGon-> said:


> HAHA funny how everyone is Bashing me now....:laugh:
> 
> Danny go get laid and a girl before u try to insult me with your virgin self


hehe, I saw that.







(your edit







)


----------



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> i meant to say NO remorse but ya..
> shes been a real bitch as of lately and im ready to leave her anyway...


Do you think she might be being a bitch because of the way your acting/treating her?
I would be a bitch too if my man was out running around while I sat at home alone with the baby all the time.
You sound like a very selfish person... Hope the "bang" or "bangs" is worth the shitload your gonna pay in child support.








to Cheating
[/quote]
not cool man why have a girl if you are going to cheat


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, cheating is ethically wrong because you are deceiving your 'baby's momma'.

But hey, that's life. If your relationship at home is coming to its inextricable conclusion, then you're going to be dating other people anyway. You're just doing it before the relationship is officially over.

I do think you're setting yourself for a messy separation if your baby's momma finds out that you've been sleeping around while you're still living with her, though.


----------

